# Best description of IEI



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Have anyone seen a really good one? I found this "Esenin, Male portrait, INFp by Beskova" on 16 types but didnt think it was any good really. It was "ok" at times if even that.

Same with this link from socionics.com
It start with _"INFps mainly have slim figures, however well-built INFps are not that uncommon."_ Wooot? Does that meaning mean anything at all? It seems many descriptions are like that.
Also; _"However, INFps have a good instinct for commercial and business matters showing great flexibility."_ and then later _"INFps are usually uneconomical in financial matters. They find it difficult to refuse their whimsical desires."_ Do we have an objective one somewhere?


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

That Socionics.com description is, as always, 100% awesome. So is their "fun" test. 

See, a big problem with "portraits" and "type descriptions" is that they're explained through the subjective lens of the person writing the description. I think having an understanding of Model A is probably a better way to understand types than reading type descriptions is.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

The_Wanderer said:


> That Socionics.com description is, as always, 100% awesome. So is their "fun" test.
> 
> See, a big problem with "portraits" and "type descriptions" is that they're explained through the subjective lens of the person writing the description. I think having an understanding of Model A is probably a better way to understand types than reading type descriptions is.


Yea I think what your saying is very right. Still, it nice to read a good description that covers one type and not overlaps with an other. General enough to fit all the type but still specific.  

I found this one, alittle bit better but cant say from my perspective, since I cant see myself. Seems to be kinda good when I read SLE


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

Captain Mclain said:


> Yea I think what your saying is very right. Still, it nice to read a good description that covers one type and not overlaps with an other. General enough to fit all the type but still specific.
> 
> I found this one, alittle bit better but cant say from my perspective, since I cant see myself. Seems to be kinda good when I read SLE


In terms of frugality? Only because I practiced material renunciation for a great deal of time, and the time when I wasn't practicing it, my family was poor.

I had no choice but to refuse my whimsical desires, and I keep my purse-strings pretty tight now after leaving the renunciate path, just because it makes things simpler-- and I have strong ethical objections to my country's economy.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Kerik_S said:


> In terms of frugality? Only because I practiced material renunciation for a great deal of time, and the time when I wasn't practicing it, my family was poor.
> 
> I had no choice but to refuse my whimsical desires, and I keep my purse-strings pretty tight now after leaving the renunciate path, just because it makes things simpler-- and I have strong ethical objections to my country's economy.


What is your basis of being IEI?


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

Captain Mclain said:


> What is your basis of being IEI?


Blind typing at first (because I was worried that I was simply mistyping-into-certain-types when I did MBTI):



_100% EII on Sociotype with 97% IEI on Sociotype's Extended Test._ 
something like 28 points into Beta, 26 into Gamma, and maybe 21 or 22 into Delta 
 
, then blind Reinin dichotomies when I didn't know what they corresponded to:
(pulling up first results):


 everything _Beta_, everything _IEI_ with the exception of _Carefree_ and _Negativist _(which can be explained by Contact polarity of the subtype Contact/Distance dichotomy of DCNH, and that I'm rather social for someone who scores 80-100% introversion on Jungian dichotomy tests) 

, then studying Model A (again, without knowing what was supposed to go where in IEI's TIM), then studying functions and all function dichotomies, figuring out how all the function (as in Model A "slots", not Information Elements themselves) dichotomies interconnected (dimensionality, and what creates some of the derivative dichotomies like evaluatory/situational for one);

, then Information Aspects _before _Information Elements, and all the dichotomies of both, continuing to maintain ignorant of the actual TIMs themselves;

, then plugging my likely IE's into function slots based on all the combined dichotomies, and seeing which TIM-- if any-- matched. I think I fudged on Role and Vulnerable, but all the others matched the TIM of IEI.

Finally, I then studied the flow of information metabolism itself (mental/vital rings, and the connections between the rings), and discovered that being unsure of Superego functions isn't that weird because they're low-dimensionality and both can create a sense of cognitive dissonance. I figured out that, rather than just Model A IEI working, the IM for IEI works for me as well, especially dimensionality, accepting and producing, inert and contact, bold and cautious... Well, actually nearly all of them.


I struggled with psychosis for a brief period of high-stress a few years ago, and found that I tested INFP sometimes and INFJ other times (the more I remitted from psychosis, the less I tested INFP). This is getting into metaphysical stuff, because I looked at my psychotic state as a prolonged encounter with my shadow, and during my MBTI years, I believed that perhaps INFP is like my shadow (if accessed and metabolizing like an INFP, my mental health is generally compromised to the point of extreme clinical symptoms), and that my "shadow-work" (meditation, Zen practice, _shikantaza_ in particular, upwards of 4 hours every day for 2 years, one stint was as long as 11 hours straight, a brief break and 2 more that same day) _can trigger temporary psychosis_:

A verified neurological phenomenon known as a "spiritual emergency" in psychological literature, usually attributed to practices like seated Zen, Qigong, and Kundalini yoga (three things I practiced simultaneously before and during psychosis. _I was also "diagnosed" (clinical assessment using DSM-IV's 5-axis system, with "spritual emergency" actually written into one of my official diagnostic sheets during 2 months of intensive outpatient therapy._

I found some theories correlating shadow functions to subdued functions in Socionics, and found that an IEI's subdued functions 8-7-3-4-- arranged by dimensionality-- are R-I-F-P (Fi-Ne-Si-Te, not to be pretentious, but I'm trying to learn to use the one-letter codes)-- with only a few dichotomies in common with what an actual EII's 1-2-6-5 R-I-F-P values *(*_I think, off the top of my head, the IEI's R-I-F-P is the same in terms of: 4D/3D/2D/1D + Strong/Weak + Evaluatory/Situational + Bold/Cautious_*)...

**...* which explains why I felt so connected to how INFPs _consider information (_stereotypically_)_ things, but not how they process things (Accepting/Producing + Inert/Contact mostly... and I remitted from psychosis it's like my psyche flip-flopped conscious and unconscious, so as I started testing more often as INFJ, it was like what was conscious during meditation became unconscious, which would explain the Mental/Vital dichotomies seeming more like INFP before the psychosis ended).


IEI's the only thing that explains how I am now, and takes into account a time in my life where I was legitimately diagnosed with-- and treated-- for schizophreniform disorder (temporary psychosis) while extremely aware of my own mental processes being radically altered in real time (_shikantaza_ is sitting still, WITHOUT*** a backrest, often in pain, legs in full-lotus, vowing not the move for hours at a time in silence).

I first tested (age 13) as ENFJ, but I hated the thought of being an introvert and had a negative self-image. IEI + INFJ, I found out recently (from data of 108 people who were asked to pick one type description from [A] MBTI and * Socionics that seemed like they matched the most... without knowing which were which), had the highest number of people choosing them together (I think 60-'ish chose IEI + INFJ, while 48-'ish chose chose IEI + INFP... and the other types were all over the freakin' map aside from IEE + ENFP or something)....


So, I didn't really think it was that unlikely that I'd type as both of them. I then connected the TIM of an IEI (1-2/4-3/6-5/7-8) to the function stack of an INFJ by rearranging the IEI functions by: [1] Valued/Subdued as stack/shadow MBTI --> and then [2] Dimensionality. And found that (1-2-6-5) gave (Ni-Fe-Ti-Se), and (8-7-3-4) gave (Fi-Ne-Si-Te), which fit with my personal metaphysical theory of a modified/inverse INFP being the shadow of INFJ.

　

For good measure, I got briefly into Enneagram after I read a thread on here about the likely typings of real-world MBTI types and what Enneatype they're likely to get rather than what is seen here on PerC (an overrepresentation of INxx types foremost).

I paid for the Enneagram card test, and pulled up some old results of Timeless' test (or whoever made the tritype test that was linked on PerC's homepage). I found that 6w5 was a highly likely (like, common) type of INFJs, and my next suspected type (either 9w8 or 8w9) were both just slightly less likely than 6w5 for INFJs and IEIs if extrapolated to real-life based on some calculations and charts.

　
What was more valuable for me was finding threads like "Venting threads" and "Stream of Consciousness/Random Thoughts threads" and-- of particular importance-- "You know you're an INFJ when..."/"You know you're an INFP when..." (and INTJ threads when some people were mentioning I was too logical for an INFJ but still too irrational... but were off-base because they were misreading Ti as Te) and "What are you listening to?" threads were really cool, too, particularly one I found just yesterday that's based on Socionics Quadras members posting things their quadra might like, and relating mostly to (from content, and just songs/artists I freuqently gravitated toward growing up):

Beta mostly. Gamma a heck of a lot. Alpha for fun. Delta I appreciate if I'm listening to it with a Delta and they're telling me what they get out of it (funny, because Emilie Autumn was posted in there and I've had like 3 friends aged anywhere from 4 years younger to 4 years older, who all would listen to Emiie Autumn, and I know one of them was INFP in MBTI).

　
All my experience and studies converge on IEI.*


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Kerik_S said:


> Blind typing at first (because I was worried that I was simply mistyping-into-certain-types when I did MBTI):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

What kind of changes did you do during and after your spritual emergency?*


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

Captain Mclain said:


> What kind of changes did you do during and after your spritual emergency?


Eep! The thought of rehashing that hurts my brain. A lot of the changes were done incrementally and during gradually-receding psychosis. It's like asking me to access memories of a different person (several different people) to try and put them into a coherent story again. Our memories are tied to our executive functioning and also how we felt at the time the memories were created. I don't remember the finer details of the more fine-tuned self-work I did (like the metacognitive stuff) because I can't recreate the bodily sensations as a non-psychotic.

I mean, I could enter an altered state similar to some of those organic states and try and find a way to unpack what is essentially a black hole of Ni IA's, but finding the words to put into it would be so outside my lexic.

I can describe the blanket _phases_ I went through, without being able to extrapolate on content.

Uhh....

Well, I had renounced my "permission" to have desires and preferences, so coming out of it was about allowing myself to have such desires without trying to stuff them or completely negate them. I'm talking incredibly basic functions of Id and Super-ego that I was working directly with because I was in an extreme fugue state of ego-annilhilation.

Our minds naturally work to lock us out of those kinds of mental interfaces, so all I can say is that I had to deal with building a new ego, and allowing it to spring forth as it naturally would without trying to neurotically control it.

A lot of it was simply releasing into my experience and fighting off the habits I had built of Returning To The Breath whenever a thought arose, and not hyperfocusing on my physical spinal posture.

I did some visualization exercises, but they slowly got weaker and weaker (my ability to sustain them), and I had to resort to learning Reiki to "intuitively feel" (false proprioception) parts of my body that don't exist... and expand my focus outward from my own body because my Zen training had trapped me into a perpetual state of proprioception (awareness of the body).

I've worked on trying to use phrases like "the body" less, and say "my body", for example of small things I've had to catch that caused me to dissociate from my exprerience.

Hmm.... The visualizations getting weaker thing is something I just thought about....

Uhh... I became more restless, but that can be explained by hyperactivity returning after being stifled by psychosis.


　
I had a phase where I worked with crystals in order to "give myself a spiritual cheat code" because I was so used to only working with my body that it was nice to just wear a bracelet or necklace and grip the stones to remind myself to stay focused on Not-Meditating-Anymore.

I got heavily into trying to condense all metaphysical paths into a single "Metaphysical Theory of Everything" and worked on charts on my computer associating my behavioral patterns with things like Yin and Yang, the 5 classical Chinese elements, and I eventually started learning the _I Ching. (_Which is the 5 elements broken into 8 energy states, and each of the 8 multiplied by themselves to represent their influence on one another in all combinations: 64 Trigrams symbols_)_.

I started out with a lot of wild ideas coming out of the psychosis, but they all seemed to entrain on condensing into a unified metaphysic. Something extremely abstract and conceptual and _personal_ that seemed to encapsulate all dogmas/beliefs/etc...

It gave me a great deal of mental fodder and my mind became less involved with my bodily experience.

I became more outgoing, and founded, chartered, and ran two student organizations at my local community college, passing one over to a supervisor and becoming the president of the second one.

I was obsessed with sociology and double majoring in both it and political science.

My goal was to "figure out how people screw up certain things massively in my country, and then learn how to fix it through our political framework."

　
I had no time for those Tumblr SJW's though.

I eventually became discouraged at the dirth of people who actually care, and decided to start practicing hedonism for a brief period. I had some hang-ups about materialism that I tried hard to let go of, and I even Gnostically contracted myself to a maligned Ancient Egyptian god _and_ Yahweh at the same time.

I was exploring my relationship with my "feminine" and "masculine" traits, shattered my attachment to gender roles for the most part....

idk what kind of answers you're looking for.

I can't lay down the "this is what functions seemed to be changing and this is why I think that" in that Ni-Ti way that I've been displaying throughout the forums in terms of my day-to-day growth, because cognitive functions/IEs/MBTI/typology in general weren't in my lexic when I was going through those changes and I framed all the intuition differently using different metaphysical systems and flat-out making-shit-up as I went along.

To try and connect these typology systems retroactively to a time when I wasn't in my right mind, and was also on medications that I'm no longer on.... It's asking a lot.

I'd devolve into idiosyncratic speech if I tried to tap into that shit. I'd have to go into some deep-ass mind-altered contemplation to build a conceptual mapping of how my IEs were reflected in my changes, and for that I'd have to be able to remember a lot of things that are in such foreign places in my mind.

　
I just settle with "I typed INFP/EII while I was psychotic" and "I typed INFJ for all the other parts of my life, and IEI when I studied Socionics".

It's kinda like I hit the Reset Button on my brain and it recycled by psyche right back into Ni-Fe shit. Panentheistic syncretic metaphysics and Social Science double-major. How fucking exaggeratedly Ni-Fe is that!?!? xD I didn't even remember what typology was at that point. This was literally 3 months after returning from being homeless and in acute psychosis on the other side of the country.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Reset Button, that is cool. :t:


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

I just thought about my life reading the "Reset Button" comment, and I thought about the red ring of death around the xbox360 power button when it bricks and dies.

So macabre.

An aside: I re-read the opening post. I've been skinny my whole life. Almost 25 and it hasn't slowed down yet (my metabolism). My diet is horrible, too


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Kerik_S said:


> I just thought about my life reading the "Reset Button" comment, and I thought about the red ring of death around the xbox360 power button when it bricks and dies.
> 
> So macabre.
> 
> An aside: I re-read the opening post. I've been skinny my whole life. Almost 25 and it hasn't slowed down yet (my metabolism). My diet is horrible, too


I had quite a different lifestyle with sports and fights with my brothers. But if you get where they coming from, being skinny is due to that low Se for example it make some sense. Environment play to much of a part for it to be true in all situations.


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

Captain Mclain said:


> I had quite a different lifestyle with sports and fights with my brothers. But if you get where they coming from, being skinny is due to that low Se for example it make some sense. Environment play to much of a part for it to be true in all situations.


I never thought of it that way. Low Se. I sometimes wish we humans didn't have to eat. Life would be easier.


----------



## ImanIman (Dec 26, 2015)

Subscribed


----------

